# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  A njihen fiset në Maqedoni?

## alibaba

Siç e ka lanë Leka, Gegët e Veriut kanë 12 fise:

Hoti Morina Kabashi Gashi Dukagjini Kelmendi Krasniqi Thaçi Gruda Berisha Shkreli Bytyçi

Kam dëgjuar se në Maqedoni nuk ka fise, dhe nuk kanë njohuri për to. Përjashtim bën Menduh Thaçi por edhe ky më duke se ka ardhur nga Dardania.

----------


## Periodi

Si ore nuk po e njihkan fiset, qka flet edhe ti hava.

Nga kush po i merrni keto informata qe na nxorret zanin e zi. ( qe pak a shum edhe ia kemi bo vetes) 

Per shembull une jam nga fisi Thaç, .. 

vazhdoni te tjeter :

----------


## alibaba

> Per shembull une jam nga fisi Thaç, ..


Ok, plako, nuk kemi informata rreth kësaj çështje.

Pastaj do të duhej që ju vetë t'i hapni këto tema për të sqaruar më mirë si qëndron çështja.

Nga sa kam lexuar Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit zbatohet në Maqedoni njësoj sikur në Dardani dhe Shqipëri të Veriut, por sa i përket fiseve jam plotësisht injorant, ndaj edhe e hapa temën.

A mundet dikush të na sjellë të dhëna më të shumta rreth kësaj çështje?

----------


## faruk_01

i nderuar ka fise....por mire the se mungon informimi dhe njohuria ndaj kete.

----------


## alibaba

Ok, a ka ndonjë punim të ndonjë etnologu, shkencëtari etj, rreth kësaj çështje??

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ok, a ka ndonjë punim të ndonjë etnologu, shkencëtari etj, rreth kësaj çështje??


Do te informoj une ditet ne vijim po e gjeta ate qe po kerkoj momentalisht.


Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Renea

Normal qe nifen , un jam Berish  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Interesant, tash kam një pasqyrë më të qartë për shqiptarët dhe Maqedoninë.

----------


## AngryAngel

> Interesant, tash kam një pasqyrë më të qartë për shqiptarët dhe Maqedoninë.


fisi Thaci dhe Berisha si jan antaret me siper jan fise nga kosova dhe keto mesigur jan te ardhur ne Maqedoni. Kete ta them qe mos te kesh jne pasqyre te rejshme se shqiptaret e maqedonise jan kosovar te cvendosur (ashtu si na llogaritin sllavet). Por nuk them se nuk ka shqiptar te ardhur nga kosova, ata jan ne numer te vogel dhe kan ardh shume vone ne keto ane.
Ne shqiptaret vendas nuk kemi fise te medha si ne kosove...

----------


## GL_Branch

U kon shkrim i gjate te www.tetova.de per fiset dhe familjet shqiptare ne Maqedoni...por mundesh me gjete krahun e djathte te ballines per cdo histori te fshatit ne maqedoni (i kane webat e tyre) 

p.sh ne rajonin e Zhelines (qe jane 99% shqiptar ose mbi 24.000 shqiptar) familjet me te njohura jane: Skonde, Beshë, Grace, Çajanë, Matranç, Muhaxher ( të ardhur nga Ana e Moravës) si dhe të tjerë.

E di qe gjate shekullit XV-XVI-te nje nga fiset me te medhejana ne zonen e Shkupit ka qene fisi Gjini.

----------


## GL_Branch

Kjo familja apo fisi ta quajme Matranc (pasardhesit e fisit Matrange) qenka shume e perhapun jo vetem Zheline po edhe Likove (99% jane shqiptar ose 27.000 shqiptar), i pari aty qenka zhvendos Leke Matrangi ka shekulli XVII.

http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strima
Ketu pak histori per Matranget ne zonen e Likoves qe me origjine jane nga Luma (Shqiperine Veri-Lindore)

Ky fis sot eshte edhe mes arbreshve ne Itali:
http://genforum.genealogy.com/matranga/
http://www.carsonjohnson.com/chapter27-matranga.htm

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Ketu pak histori per Matranget ne zonen e Likoves qe me origjine jane nga Luma (Shqiperine Veri-Perendimore)


Ky fis ndodhet akoma ne Lume me mbiemer *MATRANXHA*.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Ky fis ndodhet akoma ne Lume me mbiemer *MATRANXHA*.


e di  :buzeqeshje: ,  shume shqiptar te Shqiperise kane mbiemra Matranga e disa Matranxha kurse keta te Maqedonise e kane Matranxhiu.

nejse Luma eshte kufi me Maqedoni ky fis (Matranga) ka jetuar mes Shqiperise Veri-Lindore dhe Maqedonise Perendimore.

----------


## Juventus

Menduh Thaci nuk ehste fis ng aIlirida, po te marim ashtu ateher une jam i ardhur nga fisi LUNA nga Shqiperia Veriore me konkretisht rreth Kuksit, rreth kufirit me Iliriden, por nuk mund te them se jam fis  nga Ilirida, kshu per vise te ketij vendi nuk kam informate.

----------


## alibaba

Më linkun që ke dhënë më sipër ti gilanxhi, thotë që Matrangat qenkan Thaç.




> Fshati Strimë do të ripopullohet diku nga fundi i shekullit XVII nga një pjesë e Fisit Thaç, respektivisht në vitin 1790 dhe si rithemelues llogaritet Lekë Matranxhi dhe biri i tij Mehmet Qehaja (qeha-nga fjala Turke që don të thotë "njeri i pasur") i cili u shpërngul nga fshati Çajë i rrethit të Kukësit, një pjesë e kësaj familje u ndalë në fshatin Zhelinë dhe Bollaticë të Tetovës që, edhe sot ndodhët këtu mahalla e Matraxhve. Një pjesë ndalet në fshatin Vaksincë të Kumanovës që, edhe këtu sot është e njohur "mahalla e Matraxhve." ndërsa fshati Strimë përsëri i ripopullua dhe u ripërtëri pas shumë viteve nga ky fis dhe trung ilirë, pra Lekë Matranga u rivendos në tokën e stërgjyshërve të vetë në tokën e katragjyshëve Katolik-Dardanë, pra në Strimën e Dardanëve.

----------


## Scion

Pershendetje,

Konfirmoj qe fiset e vjetra ne trevat e banuara me shqiptare ne Maqedoni, ekzistojne por fatkeqesisht nuk ka ose ka fare pak studime mbi to.

Po rendis disa mbiemra qe hasen ne zonen e Kercoves :

Bagërdani (Bagërdojt - në dialekt shumes)
Deralla (Derallet - në shumes)
Çeliku (Çeliket - në shumes)
Kalenxhiu
Gurbe (Gurbet - ne shumes - theksi bie tek U)
Skuret
Çupi (Çupallaret - në shumes me prapashtese turke)
Bllaca
Pinjolli (Pinjollet - ne shumes)
Likruçi (Likruçet - ne shumes)

Nuk me kujtohen po jane shume, nqs dukush prej kercove qe di me teper le ti shkruaj ne kete teme.

Sa per temen, ju pershendes dhe eshte shume e qelluar; desha te shtoja qe mbiemrat ne maqedoni jane sinjifikative dhe jo shume domethenes dhe si te tilla kane qene subjekt ndryshimi, P.sh. fisi im "Pinjolli" perdor edhe mbiemrin Selimi edhe Pinjolli, dera e gjyshit tim perdor "Pinjolli", por ne pergithsi te gjith njihemi si "Pinjollet" nga tere komuniteti i Kercoves, e njejta gje aplikohet edhe per fiset te lartpermendura.

Jam munduar te gjej gjenealogjine e disa prej emrave fisnore neper web por eshte e pamundur per mungese materiali, do sugjeroja qe dikush qe ka akses ne katastaret dhe arkiven e Stambollit dhe qe mund te di me teper ti shtroje ketu.

Me respekt,

Gazmend Pinjolli

----------


## alibaba

Scion flm për infot. Sa i përket mbiemrave nuk kanë të bëjnë me temën për faktin se edhe ti tash menjëherë mund t'a nryshosh mbiemrin po të duash. Pra na duhen info për fiset e lashta.

A ka fise të mëdha në Maqedoni?

A ka fis që shtrihet edhe në një fshat dhe në një tjetër?

Fis që shtrihet në disa krahina?

Familje nga krahina të ndryshme që rrjedhin nga një stërgjysh?

Cilat janë fiset vendase?

Pyetjet vlejnë prë të gjithë ata që dinë.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Më linkun që ke dhënë më sipër ti gilanxhi, thotë që Matrangat qenkan Thaç.


ndoshta drejteshkrim kane gabu ose ka desh me thene qe ky fshat eshte themeluar nga fisi Thaci dhe Matranget (nejse nuk eshte aq link i duhur...wikipedia mo)

perndryshe Matranget jane me te vjeter se Thaci kta kane luftuar bashke me Skenderbeun dhe eshte permend pakten shekullin e XIII-te




> Heraldika si shkencë që merret me studimin dhe prejardhjen e simboleve e elementeve të ndryshme, origjina e të cilave është e shumëllojshme, në Shqipëri i gjen fillimet e saj që në fillimin e shekullit XIII, për të vazhduar deri në ditët e sotme, si pjesë përbërëse e heraldikës evropiane me të gjitha zhvillimet, ndryshimet dhe arritjet e saj. Stemat më të hershme i gjejmë në fillimet e Principatës së Arbrit, e më pas në një vazhdimësi të pandërprerë pothuajse në të gjitha dinastitë dhe familjet patronomike shqiptare si: Albani, Arianiti, Balsha, Beçikemi, Bogdani, Dukagjini, Dushmani, Engjëllorët, Gazuli, Golemi, Gropa, Jonima, Kastrioti, Komneni, Maneshi, *Matranga*, Muzaka, Shpata, Skura, Spani, Topia, Zaharia etj.


http://www.shkoder.net/fjala/2007/apapleka.htm

----------


## Scion

> Scion flm për infot. Sa i përket mbiemrave nuk kanë të bëjnë me temën për faktin se edhe ti tash menjëherë mund t'a nryshosh mbiemrin po të duash. Pra na duhen info për fiset e lashta.
> 
> A ka fise të mëdha në Maqedoni?
> 
> A ka fis që shtrihet edhe në një fshat dhe në një tjetër?
> 
> Fis që shtrihet në disa krahina?
> 
> Familje nga krahina të ndryshme që rrjedhin nga një stërgjysh?
> ...


Flm per komentin, dhe e vetma gje qe me beri te postoj emrat e fiseve eshte se qe aty duhet kerkuar baza per ne fiset rajonale qe thua ti, studimet jane zero ose te pakta fare, di vetem te te them qe shume fise nga ato qe permenda nuk jane familje te vogla por kalojne numer 1000 e siper dhe kane shperndarje ne me shume se dy fshatra. Sigurisht jo te nivelit te Krasniqeve, Kastrateve etj. qe jane krahinore. 

Por te vetmet fise qe kam me siguri qe jane fise te medha jane:

*BLLACA* qe kane ne shperndarje deri ne Gostivar, Diber dhe ne vise tjera ne Shqiperi.
*ÇELIKU* - neper Shqiperine e mesme

Te tjeret hasen pak pak ose ne shume raste diferenca eshte e madhe.
P.sh. Fisi *ÇUPI* haset ne Mirdite rrethin e Matit, dhe Lezhe dhe ndoshta jo rastesisht ne Kercove.

----------


## alibaba

> P.sh. Fisi ÇUPI haset ne Mirdite rrethin e Matit, dhe Lezhe dhe ndoshta jo rastesisht ne Kercove


Duhet pas parasysh që vetëm ngjashmëria e emrit, nuk do të thotë afërsi gjenealogjike. Mund të kenë qenë dy persona të ndryshëm me emrin Çup, dhe prej tyre rrjedhin dy fise Çupi, por mund të ketë qenë edhe vetëm një person.

----------

